# Tipps für 'Dolomiti di Brenta Expert'



## chinchilla (11. März 2009)

Hallo Biker,

Wir (ca. 5 Mannen) planen an Pfingsten eine 4-Tagestour 
Im Netz sind wir auf 
http://www.dolomitibrentabike.it
gestoßen. (Dummerweise fast alles auf Italienisch...)

Die Brenta Dolomiten sind (noch) Neuland für uns....

Die Daten  lesen sich gut: 171km bei 7700hm
Die Angabe der Hm kommt mir etwas hoch vor... ca 2000Hm pro Tag sollten es schon sein! 

Mein Vorschlag zur Aufteilung:
1. Tag: Dimaro- Madonna di Campiglio
2. Tag: Madonna di Campiglio - Stenico
3. Tag: Stenico - Tuenno
4. Tag: Tuenno - Dimaro


Kennt jmd die Gegend? 
Vor allem Tipps zur Etappeneinteilung wären sehr hilfreich. Auch Highlights (Landschaft, Hütten, Unterkünfte,...) die man nicht verpassen sollte sind gesucht!

Besten Dank im voraus!!

PS: Habe die GPS Daten auch bei gps-tour hinterlegt:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.30175.html


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (12. März 2009)

Seite ist auch in deutsch
...das ist die Brenta-Umrundung plus Graffer-Huette
war schon in Zeitschriften beschrieben...musst mal googeln

ein *Tip *noch: Graffer-Hütte liegt auf knapp 2300m
meines wissens öffnen viele ital. Hütten meistens erst Mitte Juni...also vorher nach Öffnungszeiten und Schneelage fragen, der bleibt heuer lang liegen auf 2300m.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chinchilla (12. März 2009)

@bergwerkfaunus
Danke fuer deine Antwort!
Unter dem Stichwort Brenta-Umrundung findet man einiges...

Mir ist aufgefallen dass ich 2002 die Strecke Dimaro- Madonna d.C.- Stenico -Riva im Rahmen eines AlpenX gefahren bin.... die Erinnerung setzt wieder ein...

Rifugio Graffer ist laut HP http://www.graffer.com/ auch im Winter offen...

Besten Gruss
chinchilla


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (12. März 2009)

chinchilla schrieb:


> @bergwerkfaunus
> 
> Rifugio Graffer ist laut HP http://www.graffer.com/ auch im Winter offen...



...da wäre ich vorsichtig...ich war dort schon oft.....Winter u. Sommer geöffnet ja stimmt, aber damit ist Winter/Sommer*saison* gemeint....Saison bedeutet nicht "durchgehend warme Küche"....


----------



## chinchilla (12. März 2009)

OK, da frag ich nochmal nach.

Kannst du andere Unterkünfte und Sehenwürdikeiten empfehlen?
Evtl. mal das Bike an der Hütte stehen lassen und zum Gipfel hiken...


----------



## derfati (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo chinchilla,
Eure Tour steht ja kurz bevor. Wäre super, wenn Du hinterher ein paar Infos zu der Strecke hier veröffentlichen könntest. Ich überlege nämlich, die Tour im Sommer mit meiner Frau zu fahren.

Schon mal Danke und viel Spaß
Thorsten


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2009)

Wen es noch interessiert:
In der aktuellen "DAV-Panorama" ist auch ein größerer Bericht drin, sehe ich grad. 
Im "Lagobiker" war auch was zu lesen.


----------



## thory (20. Mai 2009)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> ... aber damit ist Winter/Sommer*saison* gemeint....Saison bedeutet nicht "durchgehend warme Küche"....




exactly

Beim Rifugio Graffer bitte bedenken, dass der oft beschriebene Wanderweg ins Vallesina  für Radler gesperrt ist. Wie alle Wanderwege im Brenta NP:






Gruss


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2009)

Gut, dass du es ansprichst, diese Runde ist ja anscheinend offiziell vom Tourismusbüro (?), ebenso wie der GPS Track.
Verläuft die Route nun auch auf gesprerrten Wegen, oder ist sie voll fahrbar, also aus "offizieller Sicht"?

Suche nämlich was für mitte Juni und denke da könnte das gut rein passen.


----------



## derfati (20. Mai 2009)

Das sorgt für Verwirrung.... 

Den Bericht in der Panorama werde ich mir mal ansehen. In einer der Bike-Bravos war auch jüngst ein Bericht drin.


----------



## UncleHo (20. Mai 2009)

]:->;5930571 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass du es ansprichst, diese Runde ist ja anscheinend offiziell vom Tourismusbüro (?), ebenso wie der GPS Track.
> Verläuft die Route nun auch auf gesprerrten Wegen, oder ist sie voll fahrbar, also aus "offizieller Sicht"?



Nein, leider nicht voll fahrbar. Das Teilstück Lago Valagola - Malga Movlina über den Passo Bregn de l'Ors, in dieser Fahrrichtung z.T. eh zum schieben,
ist offiziell gesperrt, also nur schiebend zu überwinden. Wird auch kontrolliert, selbst schon mit 60 Euro dabei gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hey oh (20. Mai 2009)

derfati schrieb:


> Das sorgt für Verwirrung....
> 
> Den Bericht in der Panorama werde ich mir mal ansehen. In einer der Bike-Bravos war auch jüngst ein Bericht drin.


 
Das ist einfach nur ne fette PR-Aktion. Der Bericht im MTB-Magazin und dem DAV-Magazin beschreiben die gleiche Runde. In der MTB stand wenigstens noch "Pormotion" drauf.

Mit dem Fun-Faktor der Tour wäre ich also erst einmal vorsichtig.


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Mai 2009)

habt ihr euch mal mit der schneelage beschäftigt. die hatten dieses jahr in der brenta ungewöhnlich viel schnee


----------



## derfati (20. Mai 2009)

Das find ich ja ganz schön sch....
Ne beworbene Strecke und dann sowas. Wie lang ist denn das gesperrte / zu schiebende Stück?
Mit der Schneelage habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, würde bei uns eh August werden.
Aber hier die Webcam von M.d.C:
http://www.trentino.to/home/webcams/webcams_madonna.html?_lang=de&_area=guide
oder hier:
http://www.bergfex.it/madonna-di-campiglio/webcams/

Ich habe aber mittlerweile evtl. eine Alternative gefunden. Trotzdem bin ich an weiteren Informationen interessiert.

Grüße


----------



## UncleHo (20. Mai 2009)

derfati schrieb:


> Das find ich ja ganz schön sch....
> Ne beworbene Strecke und dann sowas. Wie lang ist denn das gesperrte / zu schiebende Stück?



Also vom Lago Val d'Agola 1600m geht es erst einmal relativ flach einen Kilometer weiter, läßt sich theoretisch fahren bis auf etwas mehr als 1700 m Höhe. Dann geht es über ein paar Serpentinen rauf auf den Passo Bregn del'Ors, ca. 600 m und 120 Höhenmeter. Vom Passo quert man dann relativ flach bis zur Malga Movlina ca. 1500 m. So 45-60 min, wenn man alles schiebt...


----------



## derfati (22. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja nicht allzu lange. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Dboy (10. August 2009)

derfati schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht allzu lange. Danke für die Info.



Und dann? Habt ihr die ganze Dolomiti di Brenta Bike Tour durchgequert? Mit welche Etappeneinteilung? Ich habe eine E-mail an DBB Staff geschrieben und sie haben mir geantwortet. Ich habe meine Tour am Ende Juli geplant. 
Insbesondere habe ich eine DBB Pauschalreise reserviert (4 Tagen) in verschiedene Etappen: 

Von Terme di Comano - Ponte Arche (Hotel Cervo, super Konditorei!),
Spormaggiore (Alt Spaur, billig und gute Preis - Leistung Verhältnis),
Peller (typische Berhütte, wo kann man trinken und gut essen), 
Madonna di Campiglio (Berghütte Graffer -Grostè) und Rückfahrt nach Terme di Comano (letzte Übernachtung bei Albergo Fiore - Poia wo der Eigentumer  Silvio kocht ein speziell Fleisch und bietet supper italienischer Wein!). 

Die Berghütte Peller liegt in ein wuenderschones Gebiet mit einem Panorama auf die Val di Non.
Die MUWI Freunden (bike shop in Ponte Arche) haben mir eine andere MTB Strecke auf dem Peller richtung Malga Tassulla Val della Nana empfehlt (die Strecke ist kein Dolomiti Brenta Bike aber phantastisch)! 
Dieses Gebiet mit Malga Movlina und Spinale ist eine der schoensten Zone der Tour.
Schliesslich bei Muwi bike goodies, die Biker die den ganzen Tour durchgequert haben, koennen die Mauer der Unterschriften "Dolomiti Brenta Bike finishers" unterschreiben. Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valentina (14. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich bin Valentina eine DBB Mitarbeiterin. Zum erst ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch!

Sorry wenn ich mich in die Diskussion einmische, aber vielleicht kann ich ein Rat geben! Leider, im Trentino wurde dieses Gesetz zum Schutz des Naturparks und Wanderwege gemacht. 
Die Dolomiti di Brenta Bike Tour ist eine Gelegenheit für alle Radfahrer, die eine sichere und nicht verboten Strecke in Trentino ohne Problemen genießen möchten. Natürlich, man muss die Beschilderung der DBB Tour folgen.

Die Route des DBBs ist nur in eine kleine Strecke (Lago di Valagola - Bregn ORS)verboten, weil es zu steil ist und kann man nicht im Sattel des MTBs diese Strecke fahren.

Im Gegensatz die bekannten Wegen der Transalp der gleichen Gegend, insbesondere jene die in viele alte reisefuehrer oder WebSeite nennen sind, können verboten sein (wie z.B. Corna Rossa).
Diese Strecke sind naturwissenschaftlich wichtig und sind von vielen Trekkers verkehrt. Auf diesem Grund ist das Verbot in einige Strecke noch gültig.


Ein Hinweis? Folgt die Dolomiti di Brenta Bike Tour und niemand wird mit einer Geldstrafe belegt!
Die Dolomiti di Brenta Bike ist eine Tour für Bikers aber auch von Bikers selbst gemacht!
Und wenn Sie noch Fragen haben oder mehrere Informationen brauchen, die DBB Mitarbeitern sind immer bereit zu antworten! 
Vielen Dank!
Valentina


----------



## derfati (25. August 2009)

@Dboy

Wir sind die Tour nicht gefahren. Meine Frau wollte dann doch einen Bike-Urlaub mit festem Domizil und einem gewissen Anteil Wellness... 
Info, falls es Dich interessiert in meinem Blog. 

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## tintinMUC (26. August 2009)

hier der Artikel aus dem mtb-magazin.  Ist aber inhaltlich (fast) identisch mit dem aus dem DAV-Magazin. Da haben die PR-Strategen von DBB ganze Arbeit geleistet ... ist eh schade, dass mittlerweile fast alle Reiseberichte in den _bike-Bravos _nur noch gesponserte Seiten der jeweiligen Tourismusverbaende sind ...

Marco hat die Runde auch schon mal vor Jahren mal in der bike vorgestellt


----------



## MATTESM (26. August 2009)

die entwicklung geht halt leider voran: gethoisierung der biker. als die verordnung der region trentino mit den nicht messbaren kriterien wegbreite / gefälle herauskam waren die kommunen aufgerufen, wege, die sie für die biker offen halten wollten, aktiv zu benennen, sprich ausnahmeregelungen zu beantragen. damit waren aber leider fast alle regionen völlig überfordert. im bereich brenta sind nun eine menge trails offiziell dicht. grundsätzlich ist die kanalisierung des verkehrs ja eine gute idee und besser als generelle verbote. aber wenn praktisch nur breite autobahnen übrig bleiben wird sich der PR effekt in kurzer zeit wieder relativieren. der bregn dal ors ist fast schon witzig: der weg ist bei trockenen verhältnissen nicht durch ein sauber rollendes rad zu beschädigen. er ist vergleichsweise gerade und sehr gut einsehbar. bergauf schieben ohnehin die meisten, weil steil. bergab wäre es allerdins ein schöner kurzer trail als belohnung nach einem aufstieg z.b. vom rifugio ghedina aus. den trail runter zu schieben, v.a. wenn wie bei mir letzthin wieder mal KEIN mensch weit und breit unterwegs war (genauer: genau 3 biker bergauf) wirkt grotesk. meine teilnehmer zeigten sich auch entsprechend verärgert. 

..m..


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2009)

privat pfeife ich auf solch unsinnigen verbote. bisher nie was passiert. gezwungenermaßen auf einen schönen trail bergab geschoben habe ich dieses jahr zum ersten mal bei der tac. und auch da zeigte sich: zu fuß wird oft deutlich mehr schaden angerichtet als auf dem rad. denn wo man sonst hätte einfach runterrollen können wurde jetzt auf den füßen runtergerutscht, das hinterrad des mitgezerrten bikes schleifte auch ständig im schotter etc... total dumm...
aber klar, wenn du als guide unterwegs bist kannst du es eigentlich nicht riskieren.


----------



## jedy (26. August 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> der bregn dal ors ist fast schon witzig: der weg ist bei trockenen verhältnissen nicht durch ein sauber rollendes rad zu beschädigen. er ist vergleichsweise gerade und sehr gut einsehbar. bergauf schieben ohnehin die meisten, weil steil. bergab wäre es allerdins ein schöner kurzer trail als belohnung nach einem aufstieg z.b. vom rifugio ghedina aus. den trail runter zu schieben, v.a. wenn wie bei mir letzthin wieder mal KEIN mensch weit und breit unterwegs war (genauer: genau 3 biker bergauf) wirkt grotesk. meine teilnehmer zeigten sich auch entsprechend verärgert.
> 
> ..m..



ja, aber wie valentina oben ja angemerkt hat, ist genau dieses bergabstück nicht verboten. es gehört ja zur dolomiti di brenta bike tour. verboten ist in diesem bereich und natürlich der fahrrichtung nur das stück "bergauf", was sowieso nicht fahrbar ist. die schilder auf dem weg sind ja auch eindeutig.

war vor 2 wochen noch da oben und von bregn dal ors hat kein mensch geschoben. ausser meiner eigenen truppe haben wir noch ca 15 andere transalpler gesehen.

gruss

daniel


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2009)

jedy schrieb:


> ja, aber wie valentina oben ja angemerkt hat, ist genau dieses bergabstück nicht verboten. es gehört ja zur dolomiti di brenta bike tour. verboten ist in diesem bereich und natürlich der fahrrichtung nur das stück "bergauf", was sowieso nicht fahrbar ist. die schilder auf dem weg sind ja auch eindeutig.
> 
> war vor 2 wochen noch da oben und von bregn dal ors hat kein mensch geschoben. ausser meiner eigenen truppe haben wir noch ca 15 andere transalpler gesehen.
> 
> ...



sicher? ich bin letzte woche mal wieder vom see hoch zum bärenpass unterwegs gewesen und habe dort sehr wohl auf beiden zugängen eindeutige schilder gesehen


----------



## UncleHo (27. August 2009)

Das Verbot betrifft beide Fahrtrichtungen. Ist auch ausgeschildert, auch wenn die Beschilderung eher mißverständlich gestaltet ist, siehe Bild weiter oben. 
Als mich die Ranger dort, zur Kasse gebeten haben, ich war bergab unterwegs, machten sie auch eindeutig Bezug auf die Beschilderung des Nationalparks, biken sei auf Wegen nicht erlaubt, d.h. auch der kurze Höhenzug von der Malga Movlina bis zum Bregn dell'Ors war laut ihrer Aussage auch zum schieben...


----------



## jedy (27. August 2009)

hmm sicher war ich mir schon ab dem bärenpass keine schilder mehr gesehen zu haben. aber wenn UncleHo schon zahlen musste ist die sachlage ja eindeutig. verstehe dann nur die aussage von valentina nicht.

ausserdem sollte der transalbi mal diesen hinweis in sein roadboak aufnehmen 

grüssle


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Das Verbot betrifft beide Fahrtrichtungen. Ist auch ausgeschildert, auch wenn die Beschilderung eher mißverständlich gestaltet ist, siehe Bild weiter oben.
> Als mich die Ranger dort, zur Kasse gebeten haben, ich war bergab unterwegs, machten sie auch eindeutig Bezug auf die Beschilderung des Nationalparks, biken sei auf Wegen nicht erlaubt, d.h. auch der kurze Höhenzug von der Malga Movlina bis zum Bregn dell'Ors war laut ihrer Aussage auch zum schieben...



hm, die beschilderung ist tatsächlich missverständlich, aber doch eindeutig so zu verstehen, dass mit dem erreichen des wiesegeländes das radfahrverbot aufgehoben ist. 
die weiterfahrt zum nächsten pass (name?) daher nicht verboten ist und als bestandteil des brenta-bikeweges davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass der weg dann auch gestattet ist. so habe ich dann auch valentina verstanden.

tatsächlich habe ich dieses jahr das verbotsschild am 2. pass, das den pfad direkt hinunter durch die wiese letztes jahr verboten hat, vor 1 woche nicht gesehen. 
dieses schild war aber so eindeutig positioniert, dass damit der trail zur malga hinüber nicht gemeint werden konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. August 2009)

welchen zweiten pass meint ihr denn? wenn man vom see hochkommt (eh schiebestrecke da zu steil) kommt man ja an der kleinen kirche am bärenpass raus. da links und man kommt im weiteren verlauf zur malga molvina? (oder so ähnlich) - meint ihr den weg?


----------



## jedy (27. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> welchen zweiten pass meint ihr denn? wenn man vom see hochkommt (eh schiebestrecke da zu steil) kommt man ja an der kleinen kirche am bärenpass raus. da links und man kommt im weiteren verlauf zur malga molvina? (oder so ähnlich) - meint ihr den weg?



ja den meine ich zumindest. wie powderJO schon geschrieben hatte, dürfte eigentlich das verbot mit erreichen der wieso aufgehoben sein.

gruss


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> welchen zweiten pass meint ihr denn?



jetzt hab ich ihn gefunden: passo del gotro

vom pso bregn de l'ors gehts auf dem 354 zum pso del gotro und dann zur malga movlina oder dort via 333 tw. grob direkt hinunter (schneidet dann die forststraße). der 333 war 2008 mit einem verbotsschild versehen, dieses jahr habe ich kein entsprechendes schild gesehen...


----------



## MATTESM (27. August 2009)

kein schild. auch keins notwendig, wenn man die verordnung des trentino und die zusätzliche bekanntmachung des naturparks brenta-adamello zugrunde legt: ein derartiger trail müsste nicht per schild geschlossen, sondern g e ö f f n e t werden (sprich als bikeroute markiert, da auf basis der vielfach diskutierten und kaum messbaren kriterien grundsätzlich verboten). wer weiß, ob die polizia forestale 100%ig dieselben ansichten hat wie die vermarktungsgesellschaft dol.brenta-bike... oder der eine polizist, dessen onkel da oben diese malga hat wo die ziegen der familie stehen die sich gestört....

ergo: wo schild da ists klar und da sollte man sich dran halten oder sich für eine alternative entscheiden. wo kein schild und trotzdem steil und schmal, da ist man in einem graubereich unterwegs und exponiert sich v.a. in richtung etwaiger versicherungs-/haftungsfragen... 

..m..


----------



## Buhl (27. August 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ....und exponiert sich v.a. in richtung etwaiger versicherungs-/haftungsfragen...
> 
> ..m..


 
Als Veranstalter eventuell, aber als Privatmann bist du selbst auf verbotenen Trails durch deine KV (bzw Unfall des DAV) und Haftpflicht abgesichert.


----------



## UncleHo (27. August 2009)

Stimme MATTESM zu. Als ich 2007 das letzte mal da durch bin, gab es keine Extraschilder mit Bikeverbot. Lediglich das allgemeine Schild mit den Verhaltensregeln für den Nationalpark. Eines davon im Süden am Parkplatz bei der Malga Movlina und eines im Norden am Parkplatz vor dem Lago Valalgona. Auch wenn die Schilder eher wie allgemeine nicht bindende Verhaltensregeln aussehen und von daher mißverständlich sind, steht  drauf, dass Biken auf Wegen nicht erlaubt ist und Zuwiederhandlungen geahndet werden, am unteren Rand des Schildes. 
Darunter fällt eben auch das Stück zwischen Bregn dell'Ors und Malga Movlina. Wenn es frei wäre, müßte es dementsprechend auch als Bikeroute ausgewiesen sein. Denke auch, dass Dolomit Brenta Bike hier eher was vermarkten möchte, was in der Realität dann nicht so übereinstimmt.


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ... müßte es dementsprechend auch als Bikeroute ausgewiesen sein...




die karten und beschreibungen der organisation sind doch eindeutig. die jeweiligen verneinenden beschilderungen genau auf diesen routen auch. nahe der kirche steht doch auch das schild "bikeroute" in richtung malga...

ohne jetzt ins detail gehen zu wollen, mattesm hat sicher recht!
wie verworren und damit für viele undurschaubar die ganze situation aber ist, zeigt doch, dass die verbotsschilder am rif graffer immer noch stehen, gleichwohl sie nach dem gesetz nicht nötig wären.

übrigens auch interesssant, dass seitens der organisation eine fahrtrichtung vorgegeben/empfohlen wird (entsprechend auch die beschilderung, wobei es keinen hinweis gibt, dass man nicht auch entgegen fahren kann/darf): diese führt vom pso bregn d l'ors zur malga molvino.
warum die beschilderungen gerade zwischen lago valalgola und pso auch wiederum nahezu sinnentleert werden...

fraglich, ob das mitführen der sehr guten karte dolomiti di brenta bike hilfreich sein könnte, da dort auch das logo der parkverwaltung prangt.
in der begleitenden broschüre heisst es dann zur expert-strecke so schön "... 115 km unbefestigt, 6 km auf wegen, aber nur 1 km, bei dem man das fahrrad schultern muss..."


----------



## happyshark (1. Januar 2010)

Oh je, hier geht es ja gerad ziemlich rund betreffend Verbote...

Kann mir jemand mal sagen (aus Erfahrung) ab wann die Wege wohl in etwa Schneefrei sind?
Ich überlege zu Ostern 2010 ein paar Teilstrecken zu biken.

VG und Dank
Happyshark


----------



## powderJO (2. Januar 2010)

ostern? ist dieses jahr recht frÃ¼h und ich glaube nicht das viel geht in der brenta â auÃer auch nicht so schlechten ski-hochtouren natÃ¼rlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happyshark (2. Januar 2010)

@powderJO

...ostern? ist dieses jahr recht früh und ich glaube nicht das viel geht in der brenta  außer auch nicht so schlechten ski-hochtouren natürlich...

Ich fürchte Dir Recht geben zu müssen 

Auch wenn ich gern mal Ski-Hochtouren gehen möchte...aber ich habe mir es einfach mal in den Kopf gesetzt biken zu gehen 
Dann muss wohl unser Mittelgebirge herhalten 

Danke aber für deine Info. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Januar 2010)

Wieso fährst du nicht nach Südtirol? Vinschgau, Brixen, Bozen = alles super Frühjahrsreviere!


----------



## Stucka (5. August 2010)

heute zurückgekommen von der DBB, Wetter (Ausnahme heute) genial, Strecke gigantisch, kaum was los, Beschilderung top, Rif. Peller megatoller Wirt, 185 km, 6300 HM. Variante in Nembia in Planung, dann aber einsetzender Regen. Expert-Route ohne großen Stress durchaus in 3 Tagen fahrbar. Supersteile Auf/Abfahrten, perfekte Trails, ganz wenig Teer, nur 1 Schiebepassage. Sehr zu empfehlen. Sind in Andola rein in die Runde. Etappe 1 bis Male, Etappe 2 bis Vallesinella (Übernachtung wegen Gewitter), Etappe 3 bis Nembia, hier Variante geplant, dann bereits frühmorgens fetter Regen, also keine Variante, Restetappe bis Andalo. Kurz vor Nembia Brücke über Fluß gesperrt (ohne jegliches Hinweisschild vor einer längeren Abfahrt), Querung durch Fluß möglich, wenn keine Arbeiter/Carabinieri in der Nähe sind. Rifugio Vallesinella eher sehr dürftig und nicht ganz billig. Hotel in Male (Kruiz (??) superklasse, billig, grandioses Futter. Chef selber Biker. Liegt direkt im Tal, Autobahnunterführung passieren, 100 Meter rechts Hotel. Bikehotel in Nembia nicht sooo toll. Nicht billig, sofort bezahlen (Misstrauen gegen Biker??), irgendwie komisch. Ansonsten supertolle Tour mit allem, was das Bikerherz erfreut. Karte von DBB absolut verwertbar, auch Hoteladressen und Bikeläden. Einwandfrei. Beschilderung vorbildlich, GPS kaum notwendig.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (27. Mai 2011)

Stucka schrieb:


> ... Kurz vor Nembia Brücke über Fluß gesperrt (ohne jegliches Hinweisschild vor einer längeren Abfahrt), Querung durch Fluß möglich, wenn keine Arbeiter/Carabinieri in der Nähe sind. ...


Ciao, melde mich hier mit einem aktuellem Hinweis:
*Die alte Steinbrücke bei Moline di Deggia über den Fluß ist seit diesem Wochenende wieder passierbar.*
Die Arbeiten wurden beendet.
Man kann also nun wieder ganz normal von Stenico kommend auf der DBB-Route nach Nembia und zum Lago di Molveno biken, ohne sich nasse Füsse zu holen... 
Foto


Während der Bauarbeiten gab's zwar eine ausgeschilderte Umleitung über San Lorenzo in Banale (gelbe Schilder), aber die war vielleicht zu klein, um wirklich aufzufallen.

_Edit: Zur besseren Verständlichkeit hab ich hier noch einen Link zu einem Track beigefügt._





Werde versuchen, diesen alten Thread mit aktuellen Infos uber die Befahrbarkeit der Dolomiti di Brenta Bike Route am Leben zu erhalten.

Wenn's also Fragen gibt, nur zu!


----------



## isartrails (27. Mai 2011)

dertutnix schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich ihn gefunden: passo del gotro
> 
> vom pso bregn de l'ors gehts auf dem 354 zum pso del gotro und dann zur malga movlina oder dort via 333 tw. grob direkt hinunter (schneidet dann die forststraße). der 333 war 2008 mit einem verbotsschild versehen, dieses jahr habe ich kein entsprechendes schild gesehen...


Also 2010 war dort ein Schild, wenngleich es falsch stand.  
Nochmal der Reihe nach: Beim Aufstieg vom Lago Valagola hinauf zum Passo Bregn da l'Ors steht ein Schiebeschild. 
Schieben ist angesagt, weil's die Parkverwaltung so will. 
Aber es schiebt bergauf ohnehin jeder, auch weil's zum Fahren zu steil ist.
Meines Erachtens reichen 20 min locker, dann ist man oben.
Vom Passo Bregn da l'Ors hinüber zum fast höhengleichen Passo del Gotro steht meines Wissens kein Schild, welches das Fahren verbietet. 
Mir ist auch nicht bekant, dass es jemals nicht erlaubt gewesen wäre, den Höhenzug fahrend zu queren. 
Vom Passo del Gotro geht die DBB-Route dann halbrechts weg Ri. Malga Movlina, zuerst auf etwas zerfahrenem Trail, später auf ruppigem Karrenweg, dann auf besserer Forststrasse. 
Auch dieser Abschnitt war meines Wissens niemals nicht zum Fahren freigegeben.

Das "Schiebschild" stand interessanterweise 2010 an zwei Stellen, wo es gar nicht hingehört. Am Passo del Gotro geradeaus, wo's in den 333er reingeht, der direkt und ziemlich heftig ins Val d'Algone und zur Malga Nambi abfällt. 
Doch diese "Variante" war niemals Teil der beworbenen DBB-Route und somit auch nie Bestandteil einer offiziellen Beschilderung.
Mit anderen Worten: das Schild steht da an falscher Stelle und erzeugt beim Biker genau das Gegenteil von dem, was es soll: Es erzeugt Neugier für einen Weg.
So auch bei mir. Ich hab ihn dann eines späten Abends unter die Stollenreifen genommen und war froh, die Protektoren und das Enduro dabeizuhaben. 
Einige krasse Passagen bin ich nicht gefahren, so z.B. wo eine Felspassage überwunden wird, aber der Rest wäre für technisch fortgeschrittene Biker machbar.
Völlig außer Frage steht für mich, dass es kein Weg ist, den man in irgendeiner Form touristisch vermarkten kann oder sollte.
War auch von den Machern der DBB-Route so nie intendiert, aber die Parkranger haben was Durcheinander gebracht und das Schild an eine Stelle gepflanzt, wo gar keins hingehört hätte.
Und nicht nur dort: Wenn man sich ein paar hundert Meter zurückversetzt, so in etwa auf halber Strecke zwischen Passo Bregn da l'Ors und Passo del Gotro gelangt man mal an eine Wegverzweigung, wo die DBB-Route leicht halbrechts abfallend in Ri. Passo del Gotro zweifelsfrei und korrekt ausgeschildert ist. Ich hab unten Bilder angefügt.
Links zwegt ein Weg ab, für den sich kein Biker interessieren würde, wenn nicht auch da ein "Bike-Schiebeschild" aufgepflanzt worden wäre.
Der Weg führt auf dem 307 hinauf zum Rif. XII Apostoli, also mitten hinein ins Brenta-Massiv. Kein vernünftiger Biker käme jemals auf die Idee, diesen Weg einzuschlagen, nicht nur, weil er einen nicht im Sinne der Streckenlegung weterbrächte, sondern auch, weil da niemals mit fahrbaren Passagen gerechnet werden dürfte.
So aber, mit dem Schild, wird die Neugier erst recht geweckt.
Und siehe da, wenn man die Karten genauer studiert, dann erkennt man noch vor den 12 Aposteln einen Abzweig, der wieder hinunter zum Lago Valagola führt. 
Nicht dass das jetzt eine brauchbare Variante im Sinne der DBB-Route wäre, aber wenn man in umgekehrter Richtung seiner Neugier Lauf lassen würde...
Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, es auszuprobieren.

Für diejenigen, die einen wirklichen schönen "Forbidden Trail" hinunter ins Val d'Algone fahren wollen, käme folgender in Frage: Einige hundert Meter nach der Malga Movlina gelangt man an einer Stange an einen Wanderparkplatz, dort wo die Straße in Asphalt übergeht. Direkt links am Parkplatz zweigt ein Trail ab, der direkt hinunter ins Val d'Algone führt.
Mit diesem Tipp verlässt man allerdings die "Originalroute" des DBB, der ja wieder hinauf zum Passo Daone führt.
Die Algone-Variante ist deutlich kürzer und hat weniger Höhenmeter aufzuweisen und bringt vor allem eine Zeitersparnis.

Was die Befahrung in Gegenrichtung anbelangt, kann ich keine erhellenden Infos beitragen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Verbotsschilder oder Richtungshinweise auf der DBB-Route in Gegenrichtung stehen, da ich nie darauf geachtet habe. Diese würden meines Erachtens auch keinen Sinn machen, da die Fahrtrichtung ja _per definitionem_ vorgegeben ist.
Korrekt deutsch zu Ende gedacht würde das bedeuten, dass ein Biker, der in Gegenrichtung unterwegs ist, auf keinerlei Beschilderung stößt, weder richtungstechnisch noch ge-/verbietend, und so die allgemein gültigen Trentiner und Naturpark-Regeln anzuwenden sind, welche ja hinlänglich bekannt sind.


----------



## UncleHo (30. Mai 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was die Befahrung in Gegenrichtung anbelangt, kann ich keine erhellenden Infos beitragen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Verbotsschilder oder Richtungshinweise auf der DBB-Route in Gegenrichtung stehen...



Jo, findest Du auch in der Gegenrichtung, z.B. Verbotsschild vom Passo Bregn da l'Ors runter zum Lago Valagola.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (3. Mai 2012)

Ich stell die Anfrage aus dem anderen Thread hier auch mal rein:


Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Denzinger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie sieh es denn aktuell mit *Schnee am Bärenpass* aus?
> ...


----------



## colt.s (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Dolomitenprofis,

wir möchten in der ersten Juliwoche die Brentarunde fahren, da wir eine etwas weitere Anreise haben, übernachten wir vorher und nachher und haben dann 4 volle Tage zum fahren.

Startpunkt könnte im Osten sein, aber auch Norden oder Süden möglich.

Die Kumpels wollen nicht in in den "Hütten" übernachten.

Ich kann machen was ich will, ich kriege irgendwie keine passenden 4 Etappen hin.

Habt ihr Tips für mich?

Danke, Manuel.


----------



## Stucka (26. Mai 2012)

kannst ja mal kucken, was ich 2010 dazu geschrieben habe, 5 Beiträge weiter oben. Ist ja schon wieder ein Weilchen her, weiß natürlich nicht, ob sich an der Strecke was geändert hat, glaube ich aber nicht. Wir sind damals in Andalo rein, da konnten wir den Wagen auch gut abstellen. Viel Spass! Ist echt eine supertolle Runde!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (29. Mai 2012)

colt.s schrieb:


> Die Kumpels wollen nicht in in den "Hütten" übernachten.


Da entgeht ihnen aber was! 
Nun, wenn ihr partout nicht zum Rifugio Peller und/oder Graffer fahren wollt (oder wollt ihr da nur nicht übernachten, aber doch hochfahren?), dann braucht ihr für die Runde keine 4 Tage, da es deutlich weniger Höhenmeter und Kilometer sind.
In dem Fall könntet ihr entweder vor der Dolomitenrunde (oder auch während der Tour) einen ganzen Tag als Tagesrundtour beispielsweise am Startort Andalo/Molveno einlegen.
* Andalo: Paganella-Runde
* Male/Dimaro (Val di Sole)
* Tione
* Comano Terme/Ponte Arche
(In den oben genannten Orten lassen sich jeweils eine Ganztagestour einbauen. Schaust du hier unter Expert Explorer Trails.)

Eine Etappenplanung (ohne Hütten) könnte so aussehen:
1. Andalo - Val di Sole (Male, Dimaro)
2. Val di Sole - Tione
3. Tione - Andalo

Ansonsten einfach nochmal fragen, oder deine bisherige Planung hier zur Diskussion stellen.


----------



## colt.s (29. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

erstmal danke für die Tips. Ich habe mir die 3 Tage mal kurz angeschaut, Das sind 2 mal um die 70km mit über 2500 Höhenmeter, das ist uns eigentlich zu viel.

Habe jetzt mal Molveno - Tuenno/Cles - Dimaro - San Ant. di Mav. -Molveno zusammengebaut.

Langweilen wir uns da wirklich, bzw. sind die echt zu kurz?

Ciao, Manuel.


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

colt.s schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die 3 Tage mal kurz angeschaut, Das sind 2 mal um die 70km mit über 2500 Höhenmeter, das ist uns eigentlich zu viel.
> Habe jetzt mal Molveno - Tuenno/Cles - Dimaro - San Ant. di Mav. -Molveno zusammengebaut.
> Langweilen wir uns da wirklich, bzw. sind die echt zu kurz?


Du solltest vielleicht dazu erklären, wie du auf die 2500 Höhenmeter pro Etappe kommst. 
Mit den Etappenorten allein kennt man ja deine Streckenführung noch nicht.
Fährst du auf der Expert-Route oder der leichteren Country-Route?
Die Etappeneinteilung, die Marvin vorgeschlagen hat, ist auf der Country-Runde, weil du ja geschrieben hast, dass ihr nicht zu den Hütten auffahren wollt. Da erreichst du nie 2500 Hm pro Tag.


----------



## colt.s (29. Mai 2012)

sorry, habe mich anscheinend ungenau ausgedrückt:

Brenta Expert Thread -> wir wollen die Expert Runde fahren
Hütten (siehe oben) -> nicht übernachten, aber je nach Lust hochfahren

Die Höhenmeter habe ich aus runterladbaren Tracks der Expert Runde gezogen, liegen die so weit daneben?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (29. Mai 2012)

colt.s schrieb:


> Brenta Expert Thread -> wir wollen die Expert Runde fahren
> Hütten (siehe oben) -> nicht übernachten, aber je nach Lust hochfahren


Ah okay, jetzt habe ich es gerafft, mein Fehler.
Ihr wollt die Expert-Runde fahren, aber nicht auf den Hütten übernachten.

Dann würde ich folgende Einteilung machen:
1. San Lorenzo in Banale - Molveno - Andalo - Val di Non - Tuenno/Cles  (je nachdem, wie weit ihr wollt, bzw. wo ihr Unterkunft bekommt.)
Ich bin die Runde schon mehrfach ab SLB gefahren und habe dabei im  kürzesten Fall schon in Spormaggiore übernachtet (unwesentlich hinter  Andalo, dafür aber die Paganella mitgenommen) und im weitesten Fall bis  zum Rifugio Peller hochgefahren (da war ich dann aber platt!).
2. Tuenno/Cles - rauf aufs Rifugio Peller - runter ins Val di Sole - Malé - Dimaro
3. Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio (- den Aufstieg zum Rif. Graffer würde  ich nur wegen einer Übernachtung oder der Aussicht bei gutem Wetter  mitnehmen, ansonsten lohnt sich das streckenechnisch nicht, denn man  muss anschließend wieder runter und kommt wieder in der Nähe von Madonna  di Campiglio raus) - weiter über Valesinella und Valagola zum Bärenpass  (Bregn de l'Ors) - ab hier Abfahrt runter nach Pinzolo, da es auf  dieser Höhe entlang der Strecke keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gibt.
(Die 3. Etappe ist etwas schwerer zu projektieren, da ich nicht weiß, ob  ihr zum Rifugio Graffer auffahrt, oder nicht. Falls ihr es nicht macht,  könntet ihr an diesem Tag auch noch bis etwa Tione kommen.)
4. Falls Übernachtung in Pinzolo, dann am nächsten morgen mit der  Funivia (Seilbahn) wieder hinauf auf den Doss del Sabion und von oben in  den Bärenpass (Bregn de l'Ors) einsteigen. 
Weiter über Malga Movlina - Passo Daone nach Stenico und weiter bis San Lorenzo in Banale.
Falls ihr am dritten Tag doch weitergefahren seid, dann wird die vierte Schlussetappe halt etwas kürzer.

In den GPS-Tracks auf dem Dolomiti di Brenta-Portal ist meines Wissens  ein Fehler in der Höhenakkumulierung, frag mich aber bitte nicht, wo.
Ich erinner mich vage, dass sich schonmal jemand "beschwert" hatte, dass  die angegebenen 7700 Hm für die ganze Runde nicht erreicht worden  seien.
Der Portalbetreiber wurde zwar darauf hingewiesen, aber anscheinend wurde der Fehler nicht gefunden.


colt.s schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal Molveno - Tuenno/Cles - Dimaro - San Ant. di Mav. -Molveno zusammengebaut.


So kann man es auch machen.
Einzig S. Antonio di Mavignola erscheint mir auf den ersten Blick etwas früh am 3. tag, so dass der 4. dann deutlich länger ist.
Das würde ich nochmal in Hinblick auf meinen Vorschlag (Pinzolo mit Seilbahn) korrigieren.


----------



## colt.s (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,
vielen Dank, das hilft mir jetzt wirklich, Dein Vorschlag würde klasse passen, Pinzolo als Ziel für Tag 3 paßt auch super, an die Seilbahn hatte ich nicht gedacht. Eine letzte Frage: auf der Karte sieht man nicht wirklich, wie die Abfahrt vom Bärenpaß ins Tal (Pinzolo) aussieht, schieben da Normalsterbliche kilometerweit oder kann man das fahren? (Ich weiß: runter kommt man immer)
Gruß, Manuel.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (30. Mai 2012)

colt.s schrieb:


> ... auf der Karte sieht man nicht wirklich, wie die Abfahrt vom Bärenpaß ins Tal (Pinzolo) aussieht, schieben da Normalsterbliche kilometerweit oder kann man das fahren?


Kann man alles fahren!
Direkt am Pass Bregn de l'Ors am Sattel rechts halten (westlich) Ri. Baito dei Cacciatori (ist 'ne Jägerhütte, die man von oben vom Pass bereits sehen kann). 
Der Fahrweg, etwas ruppig am Anfang, ist klar erkennbar (Wegnummer 307, auf der Kompass-Karte; ich weiß nicht, welche Karte du hast).
Man lässt die Hütte links liegen und gelangt nach der Hütte auf einen besseren Fahrweg (wird von den Hüttenanrainern mit dem Allrad als Zufahrtsstraße genutzt). 
Dieser Fahrweg verliert nun stark an Höhe (sprich: stellenweise steiles Gefälle, alles Schotterstraße) und führt zur Malga Bregn de l'Ors. Es gibt vorher einen Wanderwegabzweig rechts an der Bergflanke entlang. Diesen nicht nehmen, ist ständiges Auf und Ab und führt auf holprigen Pfaden nur ins Skigebiet zurück.
Auch an der Malga Bregn de l'Ors zweigen zwei Wanderwege ab, diese ebenfalls nicht nehmen, da der obere (307B, Sentiero Tartarotti; ebenfalls viel Auf und Ab und stellenweise unfahrbar) dich nicht wirklich ans Ziel führt und der untere lediglich eine Abkürzung zur Fahrstraße darstellt, die ihr aber voraussichtlich nicht fahren könnt, da der Weg ziemlich von den Kühen zerschossen ist (307). 
Ihr passiert die Malga Bregn de l'Ors auf der Schotterstraße und fahrt immer bergab, bis ihr in der Nähe von Giustino im Tal landet. Oberhalb von Giustino verlässt der Wanderweg die Fahrstraße, diesen kurzen Abschnitt könnte man mit dem Bike befahren. 
Nach Pinzolo geht's dann einen knappen Kilometer rechts weg.

Ich schick dir noch ne PN.

Ciao, Marvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt.s (31. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Tips, insbesondere an Marvin für die Hilfe und die ausführlichen Beschreibungen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (1. Juni 2012)

colt.s schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips, für die Hilfe und die ausführlichen Beschreibungen.


Würde mich freuen, wenn Du nach gefahrener Tour über deine Erfahrungen berichtest.


----------



## colt.s (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

hier wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht von unserer Tour letzte Woche. Basis am Lago Nembia, erster Tag nach Tuenno (kleines Garni Castel Ferari, sehr nette Familie), sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Dann schön anstrengend über Rif. Peller nach Dimaro (Hotel Vittoria). Am dritten Tag wollten wir Graffer eigentlich auslassen und am Abzweig geradeaus weiterfahren aber das Wetter war gut, und plötzlich wollten doch manche hoch, zumindest bis zum Rifugio Boch (ist allerdings 2012 zu). Ich habe mich allerdings für die Seilbahn entschieden und bin zur Bergstation gefahren, haben beim Runterfahren auf der Graffer einen super Apfelstrudel gegessen und den Rest weiter unten wieder aufgesammelt. Aussicht und Bergpanorama sind wirklich klasse. Wir sind dann rüber zum Rif. Monte Spinale und haben da nochmal ausgiebig rumgegammelt. Zurück dann über Vallesinella direkt nach S.A.Mavignola ins Campiglio Imperiale (Pinzolo war ausgebucht, wegen INTER Trainigslager). Freitag morgen dann strömender Regen, wir haben uns entschieden die Auffahrt zum Bärenpaß auszulassen und im Tal weiterzufahren (auch nicht die Seilbahn in Pinzolo zu nehmen). In Bocenaga sind wir dann auf Straße und Piste bei nachlassendem Regen wieder auf die Brenta Runde hochgefahren, und dann zurück nach Nembia (in strahlendem Sonnenschein).

Die Hotels hat uns Guidavacanze gebucht. Die Runde ist wirklich klasse und hat uns super Spaß gemacht. Ich kann die Tour jedem nur weiterempfehlen.

Bis dann, Manuel.


----------



## dede (16. Juli 2012)

Ciao Marvin, domanda al volo.... Nimmt denn der zweite Sessel(?)lift im Paganella Bikepark auch Bikes mit, andres gefragt kommt man komplett vom Santel Sattel hoch zum Rif. Dosso Larici per Bahn???


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (16. Juli 2012)

colt.s schrieb:


> hier wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht von unserer Tour letzte Woche. (...)


Hallo Manuel, danke für deinen Bericht.
Freut uns, dass es euch gefallen hat.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (16. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Nimmt denn der zweite Sessel(?)lift im Paganella Bikepark auch Bikes mit, andres gefragt kommt man komplett vom Santel Sattel hoch zum Rif. Dosso Larici per Bahn???


Meines Wissens nicht (aber auf dieser Preisübersicht ist die Verbindung erwähnt).
Ich würde von Andalo mit Paganella 2000 bis Dos Pela, dann mit Sessel hinauf auf den Gipfel, das ist die mir bekannte Möglichkeit.
Aber schau doch mal hier.
In dem Post (etwas weiter unten) ist die Website von Ezio Cattanis Danger Zone Bike Shop verlinkt, der betreibt die Streckenpflege des Bike Parks und kann dir sicher weiterhelfen.
Du kannst ja italienisch. Wenn Du ihm eine Mail ([email protected]) schickst, antwortet er dir sicher.

Übrigens: Von Santel rüber nach Andalo auf der Strasse ist kein Hexenwerk... 
Oder Du querst von Meriz, wo dich der erste Santel-Sessel ausspuckt (qt 1423), auf guter Schotterstraße rüber zur Dos-Pelá-Mittelstation (qt 1776). 
Musst halt dabei doch noch ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf treten. 
Kommt halt darauf an, was du anschließend vorhast...


----------



## dede (17. Juli 2012)

Tante grazie Marvin, genau das (=> aber auf dieser Preisübersicht ist die Verbindung erwähnt) hatte mich ja stutzig gemacht dabei ))

Was hab ich vor? Hab 2-2.5 Tage "frei" vor der notte di fabbia. Werde wohl am San Pietro oder Ballino starten, dann Stenico-Bärenpaß-Madonna-Groste (evtl. zu Fuß zur Tuckett)-Mga Flavona (alternativ den Sentiero delle Palete aber da werden sie mich x bike wahrscheinlich steinigen und den Bären zum Fraß vorwerfen, oder?!?)-Tovel-Andalo (irgendwie ohne viel Asphalt)-Gazza (mit Seilbahnauffahrt)-Sarche-Mt. Casale-Treni-San Pietro-Volta di No-Riva


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (17. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Was hab ich vor? Hab 2-2.5 Tage "frei" vor der notte   di fabbia. Werde wohl am San Pietro oder Ballino starten, dann   Stenico-Bärenpaß-Madonna-Groste (evtl. zu Fuß zur Tuckett)-Mga Flavona   (alternativ den Sentiero delle Palete aber da werden sie mich x bike   wahrscheinlich steinigen und den Bären zum Fraß vorwerfen,   oder?!?)-Tovel-Andalo (irgendwie ohne viel Asphalt)-Gazza (mit   Seilbahnauffahrt)-Sarche-Mt. Casale-Treni-San Pietro-Volta di   No-Riva


Klingt anstrengend und gut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nur damit für alle Mitlesenden kein Mißverständnis aufkommt: Die   Durchquerung des Naturparks Adamello-Benta ist selbstverständlich mit   MTB verboten und wird von Naturpark-Rangern kontrolliert.
Kann im ungünstigen Ernstfall sehr teuer werden...


----------



## Ralf_K (20. Juli 2012)

Bzgl. der Diskussion über die Verbote: Wie sieht es den mit der Abfahrt vom Rif. Graffer zum Rif. Vallesinella aus? Ist die Route aus Stancius Transalp weiterhin erlaubt. 
Falls nicht, welche Alternativen gibt es?

Wir wollen am vorletzen Tag von Montozzo kommend bis zum Rif. Graffer und dann am letzten Tag klassisch über den Breng da l´Ors an den Gardasee.  

Gruß 
  Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (21. Juli 2012)

Ralf_K schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Abfahrt vom Rif. Graffer zum Rif. Vallesinella aus? Ist die Route aus Stancius Transalp weiterhin erlaubt?


Wieso weiterhin? Die war noch nie erlaubt, da sie schon immer innerhalb des Naturparks lag.
Alternative: Vom Rif. Graffer auf der Zubringerstraße abfahren Ri. Rist. Boch, dann vor Erreichen dieses links ab auf den WW331 zum Lago Spinale. Kurzer Wiederaufstieg Ri. Monte Spinale und dann vom Gipfel des Spinale hintenrum auf Schotterstraße runter nach Madonna di Campiglio.
Diese Variante ist Teil der Dolomiti di Brenta Bike Expert und als solche dort auf der Website zu finden. Dort gibt's auch einen Gps-Track dazu.
Leider gibt es keinen legalen Singletrack vom Rif. Graffer hinunter nach Campiglio oder ins Vallesinella. 
Die DBB-Variante benutzt wenigstens geduldete Trails bis zum M. Spinale, von dort aber nur Waldstraße.
Von MdC aus fährt man dann auf leicht ansteigender Straße ins Vallesinella.


----------



## Ralf_K (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marvin,

danke für die Info. 

Jetzt bin ich allerdings schon etwas am zweifeln, ob ich die Route umplanen soll.

Bisherige Planung:
Ossana - Dimaro - Rif. Graffer - Vallesinella (jedoch Abfahrt gesperrt)

Alternativen
1. Rif. Graffer - Monte Spinale - MdC - Vallesinella (wie von Marvin beschrieben).
2. von Ossana über Rif. Orso Bruno, dann MdC - Vallesinella (wie in diesjähriger TAC)

Was  ist landschaftlich reizvoller? Kann jemand zu der Strecke über das Rif.  Orso Bruno etwas sagen (Schiebestrecken, ggf. Abfahrtstrail, etc.)?

Lohnt sich die Strecke vom Graffer über Spinale - MdC - Vallesinella im Vergleich zu der Abfahrt direkt vom Graffer ?

Oder gibt es noch bessere Ideen um von Montozzo/Ossana in Ri. Gardasee zu kommen?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. Juli 2012)

Hierher verschoben:


Denzinger schrieb:


> Hallo Marvin,
> 
> nachdem Du mir letztes Jahr schon so tolle Tip´s
> 
> ...


Zu Frage 1: Nein, ist nicht offiziell freigegeben!

Solange ihr euch an die offizielle Beschilderung der DBB haltet, seid ihr auf der richtigen Seite.
Wenn ihr vom Rif. Graffer über den Passo Groste hinunter zum Lago di Tovel wollt, hilft offiziell nur Schieben...
http://www.pnab.it/vivere-il-parco/10-regole-per-rispettare-il-parco.html




Nel rispetto dei fiori, degli animali e degli   escursionisti a piedi, usa  la bicicletta solo sulle strade. Sui   sentieri, spingila.
Heißt soviel wie: Fahrrad nur auf Straßen benutzen, auf Wegen Schieben!

Hier die Übersichtskarte des Naturparks mit den offiziell erlaubten Bikestrecken:


 (Klick zum Vergrößern)


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. Juli 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ... Zur Verwirrung sind in der Karte die     Bikeweg grün eingezeichnet und die Trekkingroute blau. Symbole genau     anderst rum. Liegt wohl daran das die Bikerouten in den Kompasskarten     gernerll grün sind...


Meine ganz private Meinung: Es tut hier nichts zur     Sache, aber mit den "Empfehlungen" aus Karten wäre ich generell     etwas vorsichtig.
Ich bin in früheren Auflagen (anderer Regionen) blau gepunktelten "Bike-Routen" aus Kompass-Karten gefolgt, die waren schlicht unfahrbar.
Jedenfalls solange die Karte keinerlei Hinweise darauf gab, in welcher Richtung der Streckenvorschlag eigentlich gemeint war.
Meines Wissens wurden diese "Vorschläge" auf Vorarbeit lokaler Autoren     ohne Verifizierung und Erläuterung, geschweige denn ohne Genehmigung  in    die Karte übernommen. 
Der Käufer der Karte wurde dann oftmals mit diesen "Informationen" allein gelassen.
Grundsätzlich gilt und das überall: Nichts, was auf einer Landkarte eingezeichnet ist, hat offiziellen Erlaubnis-Status...


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. Juli 2012)

Ralf_K schrieb:


> ...Jetzt bin ich allerdings schon etwas am zweifeln, ob ich die Route umplanen soll.
> 
> Bisherige Planung:
> Ossana - Dimaro - Rif. Graffer - Vallesinella (jedoch Abfahrt gesperrt)
> ...


Ich fang mal hintenrum an:


Ralf_K schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die Strecke vom Graffer über Spinale - MdC - Vallesinella im Vergleich zu der Abfahrt direkt vom Graffer ?


Klar, die verbotene Abfahrt vom Graffer ins Vallesinella ist schöner, fahrtechnisch interessanter - da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Deswegen ist die andere Abfahrt über den Monte Spinale aber nicht gleich als fad abzutun. Insbesondere der Abschnitt vom Abzweig bei der Malga Boch rüber zum Lago Spinale und rauf zum M. Spinale ist landschaftlich erste Sahne.
Der Wermutstropfen: Ab dem M. Spinale gibt's dann leider nur noch eine Höhenmetervernichtung auf steiler Forststraße.


Ralf_K schrieb:


> Alternativen
> 1. Rif. Graffer - Monte Spinale - MdC - Vallesinella (wie von Marvin beschrieben).
> 2. von Ossana über Rif. Orso Bruno, dann MdC - Vallesinella (wie in diesjähriger TAC)


Du könntest auch Alt. 2 bis MdC und Alt. 1 miteinander verbinden (wird dann aber ziemlich hart in der Summe).


Ralf_K schrieb:


> Was  ist landschaftlich reizvoller? Kann jemand zu der Strecke über das  Rif.  Orso Bruno etwas sagen (Schiebestrecken, ggf. Abfahrtstrail,  etc.)?


Bin die Strecke übers Rif. Orso Bruno noch nicht gefahren, aber unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge soll die Seilbahn ab Marilleva (bei Mezzana) auch Biker befördern.
Meine Meinung: Für jemanden, der aus dem westlichen Val di Sole kommt (so wie du), ist die Auffahrt zum Rif. Orso Bruno eine gute Option.
Habe jetzt keinen Track parat, aber für 90 Cent bekommst du in Stancius Tourenplaner das file (TP Campo Carlomagno-Rifugio Orso Bruno-Ossana (23,59km).


----------



## serotta69 (14. August 2012)

Hallo Marvin,

ich fahre im Zuge eines Alpencross von Dimaro nach Stenico Teile der Dolomiti di Brenta Expert Strecke. Ist soweit auch alles klar. 
Nur eine Frage: Welche Strecke ist schöner: 
Durch das Val Algone oder außen rum?

Schon mal Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (16. August 2012)

serotta69 schrieb:


> Hallo Marvin,
> 
> ich fahre im Zuge eines Alpencross von Dimaro nach Stenico Teile der Dolomiti di Brenta Expert Strecke. Ist soweit auch alles klar.
> Nur eine Frage: Welche Strecke ist schöner:
> ...


 
Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich sag trotzdem was dazu

Wenns ein paar HM mehr sein dürfen würde ich außen rum fahren (Malga Movlina und weiter auf der Expertrunde Richtung Passo Daone), hat mir persönlich besser gefallen, bin Beides schon gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## serotta69 (17. August 2012)

Danke, daß du trotzdem geantwortet hast.

Hab mir mal beide Tracks aufs GPS geladen, wenn wir fit sind gehts dann außen rum.

Gruß


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (19. August 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ... Wenns ein paar HM mehr sein dürfen würde ich außen rum fahren (Malga Movlina und weiter auf der Expertrunde Richtung Passo Daone), hat mir persönlich besser gefallen, ...


Sorry, war ne Woche auf AX.
Würde ich von der Uhrzeit abhängig machen und davon, wo's an dem Tag noch hingehen soll und mich ansonsten Denzingers Antwort anschließen.
* durchs Val Algone bist du recht schnell auf Teer herausgefahren und über einen kaum nennenswerten Gegenanstieg in Stenico und dann sofort in Ponte Arche (alle Infrastruktur).
* über den Passo Daone ist es länger, hast du einen spürbaren Gegenanstieg, dafür ein Lokal auf der Passhöhe und eine deutlich abwechslungsreichere Strecke bis Preore zu bewältigen, dann ciclabile (Radweg) über Ragoli und an Coltura vorbei mit anstrengendem Anstieg hinauf zur Nebenstraße.

Wenn's spät ist und die Körner alle sind, dann ist Variante zwei schmerzhaft. 
Sieht das Zeitpolster gut aus und die Kräfte noch alle da, dann ist diese Variante sicher schöner.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich will den Thread ja nicht für Werbung mißbrauchen, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja doch den einen oder anderen:

Das "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Konsorzium organisiert vom 13. bis 16. September eine *viertägige geführte Tour* auf teilweise bislang noch unveröffentlichen Wegen rund um die Brenta-Gruppe.
Auf dieser "unlimited edition" wird auf den Alpenvereins-Berghütten Peller und Graffer übernachtet, sowie einmal in einem Hotel im Tal.
Kurzfristig Entschlossene sollten sich die Angebotsseite auf der DBB-Homepage mal ansehen.






 Mal ganz ohne Werbe-Blabla: Mit dem Monat September kehrt in den Tourismusdestinationen rund um die Brenta wieder Ruhe ein und die Bergwelt kann in Stille erfahren werden...
Erfahrene Bergradler biken jetzt in der schönsten Jahreszeit.
Wer lieber selber plant und ungeguidet bikt, für den könnte noch von Interesse sein, dass der *Gepäcktransportservice* auf der DBB noch bis zum 16. September buchbar ist. 
Für 13 Euro je Gepäckstück und Tagesetappe kann man seinem Rücken was Gutes tun...  (Zum Angebot.)


----------



## tri4me (13. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht´s z.T. mit der Schneelage aus. Wenn man das Rif. Graffer links liegen lässt, sollte die Expert doch jetzt schon weitgehend machbar sein.
Bin gestern extra mal mit dem Auto über Molveno und Val di Nons nach Hause gefahren. Sah soweit alles recht gut aus unter 2000 Meter.

Angesertzter Tourtermin ist 30.05 bis 02.06.. Ich brauch mal ne Abwechslung vom Lago .

Probleme dürften allerdings die Übernachtungen werden. Wo ist da schon was offen auf der Runde.

Ach ja, gibts irgendwo win Höhenprofil, in dem die Wegbeshaffenheit farblich eingetragen ist?

Grüße tri4me


----------



## Denzinger (14. Mai 2013)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ach ja, gibts irgendwo win Höhenprofil, in dem die Wegbeshaffenheit farblich eingetragen ist?
> 
> Grüße tri4me


 
Höhenprofil wie von Dir gewünscht habe ich leider auch noch keines gesehen, einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt wäre die Tour auf Bike-Gps zu planen, dann hast Dein Höhenprofil mit Wegbeschaffenheit. Aber aus meiner Erinnerung von vor 2 Jahren sind alles mehr oder minder einfache Wald- und Forstwege unterbrochen von kurzen Teerpasagen und Singeltrailpassagen. Einzig der Bärenpass ist zum schieben.
Gruß Denzinger


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (14. Mai 2013)

tri4me schrieb:


> ... Übernachtungen .... Wo ist da schon was offen auf der Runde.


Ein Höhenprofil, wie von dir gewünscht, gibt es nicht.
Aber ich kann dir natürlich für jeden Streckenmeter sagen, was auf dich zukommt. 
Aber wie Denzinger schon sagte: ein wirkliches Problem stellt die Wegbeschaffenheit auf der DBB-Runde nicht wirklich dar.

Unterkünfte haben alle offen, außer den beiden am Berg liegenden Alpenvereinshütten Peller und Graffer. Alle anderen sind ja normale Beherbergungsbetriebe im Tourismus in den Talorten, die in der Unterkunftsliste auf unserer Website stehen.
Und selbst bei den AV-Hütten könnte es sein, dass sie am besagten Wochenende schon aufmachen, wenn das Wetter stimmt oder die Schneelage es zulässt.
Um das rauszufinden, müsstest du kurzfristig vorher telefonieren.

Ciao,
Marvin


----------



## tri4me (14. Mai 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank   @Marvin_Dolomiti.
Das ich 2 Tage vorher nochmal alles abtelefoniere ist eh klar.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. Juli 2013)

Ciao Amici,

ich möchte auf die Info von der Einrichtung einer "BiciBus"-Linie  zwischen Dimaro (Val di Sole) und Madonna di Campiglio und dem Val  Rendena auch in diesem Fred hinweisen.
Ausführlich hier beschrieben.
Der Bus befördert auch Bikes.
Man kann sich damit schweißfrei über den Passo Campo Carlo Magno schummeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eventuell ganz hilfreich auch für Leute, die wegen Zeitmangels die komplette Runde der Dolomiti di Brenta Bike Tour in drei Tagen nicht schaffen.
Im Val Rendena besteht Anschluß an eine weitere BiciBus-Linie nach Ponte Arche.
Dort wiederum besteht Anschluß an eine Linie nach Andalo.
Man könnte fast die Dolomitenrunde mit dem BiciBus zurücklegen...


----------



## Profi71 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nächste Woche ist es wieder mal zeit für einen AX.

Wir kommen übers Ultental, Spitzneralm, Rif.Peller und Bärenpass Ri. Riva. Hat jemand einen Tip für eine Übernachtung in oder in der Nähe von Stenico ?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (5. Juli 2013)

In Stenico sieht's mau aus. Das Garni al Castello hat zugemacht.
Dann gibt's da noch 'ne geschäftstüchtige ältere Dame am Ortseingang,  die Alpencrosser mit einem beherzten "Zimmer, Zimmer" in ihre Behausung  zu locken versucht.
Wenn die Kraft nach der Etappe noch fürs Runterrollen der 3 km nach  Ponte Arche reicht, dann ist die Auswahl an Hotels und Alberghi da schon  sehr viel größer. 
Kuckst du hier (links auf Bike-Hotels klicken) oder gleich auf der Webseite des TV.


----------



## realnono (3. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sind die Trails bei der Expert Runde? "Nur" breite Forstwege oder gibt es oefters nette Singletrails? Was ist ungefaehr der Singletrails Anteil?
Danke und Gruss
nono


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. August 2013)

Den Singletrail-Anteil kann ich dir nicht ausrechnen.
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen: es gibt auf der Runde genug Singletrails, insbesondere auf der Expert-Variante und wenn man die Paganella-Schleife noch mitnimmt.
Weitere Singletrails lassen sich einbauen, wenn man von Andalo kommend direkt nach Sporminore quert (ohne nach Spormaggiore hinauf zu fahren) und in der Abfahrt vom Rifugio Peller den Sentiero 608 ins Val di Sole nimmt (letzterer ist "inoffiziell" ;-)
Auch die Abfahrt durch's Val Algone lässt sich an ein paar Stellen "tunen" - aber, wir sind im Trentino und in Naturparknähe, da sind solche Aktionen verboten und Werbung dafür machen ist mir nicht erlaubt...


----------



## Hans (15. September 2013)

Hallo,

möcht nächstes Jahr auch eine Brenta-Umrundung in Angriff nehmen. Wo gibt es den gute GPS-Daten ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (16. September 2013)

Na auf der offiziellen Website: www.dolomitibrentabike.it
Da kannst du übers Menü entweder die Country oder Expert-Route auswählen oder gleich individuell planen. 
Immer mit GPS-Track-Export für registrierte Benutzer. 
Alles dreisprachig und auch in deutsch anwählbar.
Steht auch hier gleich im allerersten Beitrag.


----------



## Hans (16. September 2013)

Hallo,

Danke 

Was mich auf den 1. Blick ein wenig an der Expert Runde stört - 48% Asphalt 

trotzden schön und zu empfehlen ?

selber was planen mag ich nicht 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Denzinger (17. September 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


Hallo Hans,

wir sind vor 2 Jahren die Expertrunde gefahren und die 48% kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, war bestimmt einiges weniger an Teer. Die Runde ist toll kann ich nur empfehlen, wie Marvin oben schon beschrieben hat. Wir haben die Runde noch mit einem Schlenker über die Paganella Hocheben erweitert. Landschaft ist ein echter Traum wenn das Wetter paßt und die Variante Andalo kommend direkt nach Sporminore würde ich auf alle Fälle wählen, die sind wir auch gefahren.


9 Uhr Morgens Rif. Graffer

Gruß


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (13. November 2013)

Hallo Hans,

wie lautet die Regel? Mißtraue jeder Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...
Ich weiß nicht, wo die 48 Prozent als Zahl herkommen - von mir sicher nicht und ich hab auch nichts mit den Inhalten der Tourenplanungsdatenbank zu tun.

Ich kann dir nur meine Eindrücke schildern und in meinen Erinnerungen tauchen immer nur die Singletrails auf und nie die Teerstraßen.  
Zusammengefasst und ohne Lobhudelei: die Expert-Runde darf als anspruchsvoll bezeichnet werden. Sowohl in konditioneller, aber auch in fahrtechnischer Hinsicht. 
Letzteres sicher nur stellenweise, da man schlecht eine Runde um ein Gebirgsmassiv auf ausschließlich offiziell zugelassenen Wegen immer nur auf Singletrails konstruieren kann. Längere Forstwegpassagen werden aber, finde ich, immer wieder durch nette technische Schmankerl unterbochen und gewürzt.

Wie Denzinger schon schrieb: Man kann die Runde an sehr vielen Stellen mit einigen "Extras" aufpeppen: Wer beispielsweise die Paganella-Schleife mitnimmt, bekommt nicht nur ein erstklassiges Brentapanorama serviert und muss nicht auf breiten Schotterpisten zu Tal rauschen, sondern kann die Trails des Bikeparks Paganella mitnehmen.
In der Abfahrt von Andalo ins Nonstal nicht nach Spormaggiore (runter und rauf), sondern links Richtung Sporminore auf feinem Waldtrail queren.
Es gilt, was ich weiter unten auch schon aufgezählt habe. Wer ein wenig aufmerksam und mit Landkarte unterwegs ist, wer den Hüttenwirt auf einen Tipp anhaut oder mit lokalen Bikern ins Gespräch kommt, der wird den einen oder anderen Hinweis erhalten, der nicht im offiziellen Tourenstenogramm enthalten ist.

Hoffe, dass ich dich überzeugen konnte!
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der nach der Umrundung nicht glücklich gewesen wäre.
Ich habe heuer sogar ein Gewinnerpärchen eines Preisausschreibens eines deutschen Bikemagazins vier Tage ums Massiv geguidet, welches enorm fit war. (Er hatte schon an der Transalp Challenge ambitioniert teilgenommen). 
Die beiden, obwohl sie aus Oberbayern stammen und die schönsten Berge direkt vor der Haustür haben, strahlten jeden Tag um die Wette.

Und wenn du keine Lust hast, selber nach den besten Trüffeln zu schnüffeln: Marvin kann man auch als Guide buchen! 
Wir, das heißt meine italienischen Kollegen und ich, guiden jeden Sommer sicher ein Dutzend kleiner Grüppchen privater Biker und offizieller Multiplikatoren (Journalisten und Tourenführer von Verbänden wie Alpenverein etc.). 
Die wollen auch nicht nur Teerstraßen fahren... 

In diesem Sinne, Happy Trails!

Marvin


----------



## Hans (13. November 2013)

Hallo Marvin

Danke für deine Infos 

Ich werde die Tour auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr machen, die Bewertungen sind ja durchweg positiv. im Winter werde ich die Tour mal planen .

Gruß

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (13. November 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo Marvin
> 
> Danke für deine Infos
> 
> ...



Gute Entscheidung  ist wirklich sehr schön. Ich würde die Tour auch noch einmal fahren und dann so planen das ich auf dem Rifugio Peller übernachten könnte, der Blick von da oben ist super!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. November 2013)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung  ist wirklich sehr schön. Ich würde die Tour auch noch einmal fahren und dann so planen das ich auf dem Rifugio Peller übernachten könnte, der Blick von da oben ist super!


 
Da bin ich dabei, hört sich gut an!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. Dezember 2013)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ... Ich würde die Tour auch noch einmal fahren und dann so planen das ich auf dem Rifugio Peller übernachten könnte...


Sehr gute Entscheidung, nicht nur wegen der Aussicht!
Die Gastfreundschaft des Hüttenwirts Roberto ist legendär.
Was er zum Abendessen auftischt, sucht in weitem Umkreis seinesgleichen.


----------



## Hans (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bald ist es soweit, nächste Woche am Samstag oder Sonntag starten wir die "standard" Expert Tour. Wenn die Kondition reicht, nehmen wir die Paganella-Schleife noch mit 

Startpunkt ist Andalo  - kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich da mein Auto für ein paar Tage stehen lassen kann ?

Noch eine Frage zu den Höhenmetern: angegeben ist die Tour mit 7700 Hm  -  wenn ich das so lese, sind es eher "nur" 6300 ( was mir auch reicht  )  - kann das jemand bestätigen?

Danke und schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (18. Juni 2014)

Einen großen Parkplatz in Andalo gibt's beim Sportgelände (Eisstadion) und bei der Paganella-Bahn. Nur kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ob die für mehrere Tage kostenlos sind. Eventuell bei der Tourist-Info vorher anrufen, die können deutsch.
Die Höhenmeter kann ich bestätigen.
Viel Spaß auf der Runde!
Übernachtung im Rif. Peller ist ja wohl Pflicht, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## Hans (18. Juni 2014)

Refugio Peller und Graffer sind für Übernachtung geplant 

Welche Höhenmeter kannst Du bestätigen - die 6300 oder die  7700 ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (19. Juni 2014)

Wir sind vor 3 Jahren auf 7200 hm, incl Paganelle gekommen laut meinem Sigma-Tacho.
War nee super Runde, auf dem Peller zu Übernachten ist ne super Sache, haben wir damals nicht gemacht weil unsere Tageseinteilung das nicht zugelassen hat, die Aussicht und das Panorama da Oben ist fantastisch!


----------



## Hans (19. Juni 2014)

Alles klar - Danke


----------



## Hans (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Morgen starten wir 

Falls wir die Paganella-Schleife mitnehmen - gibt es da oben Möglichkeiten zum Übernachten ?

Danke


----------



## isartrails (27. Juni 2014)

Es gibt mehrere Gründe für unterschiedliche Höhenmeterangaben: Die Auffahrt zum Rifugio Graffer bei Madonna di Campiglio sparen sich viele Biker, da der Schlenker nur Sinn macht, wenn man auch dort übernachten möchte.
Im Valesinella (bei MdC) kann ma sich einen Höhenverlust von rund 100 Hm sparen, wenn man bei der Gaststätte beim Wasserfall zu Fuß über die Holzbrücke schiebt und auf der anderen Seite zur Malga di Brenta bassa abfährt.
Je nachdem, ob man in der Abfahrt von der Malga Movlina Richtung Ponte Arche die Originalroute über den Passo Daone nimmt (länger und mehr Hm), oder die Variante durchs Val Algone direkt nach Stenico (kürzer und weniger Hm), macht auch einen Unterschied in der Hm-Addition. Letztere bietet sich an, wenn das Wetter unsicher ist oder die Kräfte nachlassen.
Über 7000 Hm sind es nur, wenn du wirklich jede Auffahrt selbst fährst, auch zum Rif. Graffer und über den Daone-Pass.
Normalerweise kommt man mit 6-6500 Höhenmeter gut durch.
Für die Paganella-Extrarunde musst du dann aber nochmal einen guten Tausender drauflegen.


----------



## isartrails (27. Juni 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Falls wir die Paganella-Schleife mitnehmen - gibt es da oben Möglichkeiten zum Übernachten ?


Jein.
Wenn Du von Süden her auffährst (von Ranzo, Margone) triffst du in der Nähe des Passes S. Giovanni auf die Bait del Germano, eine einfache Ausflugsgaststätte. Da darf man leider nicht übernachten - der Platz wäre dafür genial.
In der Weiterfahrt Richtung Andalo in der mittleren Höhenlage kommst du an keiner anderen Hütte mehr vorbei, außer du fährst im Bereich des Paganella-Gipfelaufbaus noch ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf.
Direkt an der Bergstation des Paganella-Sessellifts befindet sich das Rif. La Roda (www.laroda.it). Unbedingt vorher klären, ob man da auch wirklich übernachten kann. 300 Hm unterhalb Ri. Norden gelegen, befindet sich das Rif. Dosso Larici, über das ich recht unterschiedliche Bewertungen gehört habe (www.dossolarici.it). Beide Hütten liegen nicht wirklich entlang der Strecke, aber wenn man unbedingt oben am Berg übernachten möchte, kann man den Umweg natürlich in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Hans (27. Juni 2014)

Ok - Danke 
Hilft mir scho weiter 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## isartrails (28. Juni 2014)

Na dann, viel Spaß!
Lass doch hinterher mal hören, wie's euch ergangen ist.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Amici,

ich darf mir erlauben, euch auf eine aussergewöhnliche Brenta-Dolomiten-Veranstaltung hinzuweisen: Vom 17.-19. Juli kann man die "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Tour in Begleitung von vier Musikern machen, die unterwegs mehrere Konzerte geben! Und zwar die Expert-Runde. Übernachtungen und Konzerte am bzw. im Rifugio Peller und Graffer inklusive, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auch spontan Open-Air.
Die Musiker sind selbst alle begeisterte Biker. Die 3-tägige Tour findet im Rahmen der jährlich stattfindenden Konzertreihe *"I suoni delle Dolomiti - Die Klänge der Dolomiten"* statt.
Diese Konzertreihe gibt es zwar schon seit 20 Jahren, aber erst jetzt wurde erstmals ein Event organisiert, der das Mountainbiken als zentrale Fortbewegungsart im Gebirge in den Mittelpunkt rückt.
Da es sich um ein buchbares Produkt der Trentiner Marketingorganisation handelt und ich in diesem Forum nicht unerlaubte Werbung machen möchte, setz ich hier nur den Link rein, wo ihr mehr Infos findet: www.visitacomano.it/mtb+music
Die Runde ist voll durchorganisiert mit Guiding, Gepäcktransport, Unterkunft, HP, und Shuttles, falls notwendig, und wird zu einem echt günstigen Pauschalpreis angeboten. Weitere Infos bitte auf pNachfrage.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (30. Juni 2014)

Hans schrieb:


> Paganella - gibt es da oben Möglichkeiten zum Übernachten ?


Das Rifugio La Roda hat 10 Schlafplätze.
Auf Voranmeldung kann man dort also auch übernachten.


----------



## chinchilla (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Biker, 
2009 habe ich das Thema 'Dolomiti di Brenta Expert' gestartet.... da hat sich ja einiges getan!! Freut mich!
Leider habe ich es 'versäumt' einen Tourbericht zu posten. 
Das hole ich hiermit in Kurzfassung nach: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35993.html

Damals sind wir zu früh im Jahr gestartet und es lag noch zuviel Schnee um die Strecke ohne Abkürzungen zu fahren. Deshalb auch der Frust bzw. die Unlust darüber zu berichten. Bemerkenswert bei dieser Beschreibung ist das Foto vom  Passo Bregn de I'Ors bzw Bärenpass. Der Schnee hatte alles weggeräumt....da blieb nur der direkte Weg;-)

Falls das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt wollen wir die Tour vom 04.-06. August wiederholen. 
Dieses mal sind 3 Tage von Beginn an geplant. Ein Start von der Ostseite bietet sich wg. der kurzen Anfahrt, von Bozen kommend, an.

Strecke 'Original Dolomiti di Brenta Expert': 
Tag1: Start Tuenno - Madonna di Campigio
Tag2: Madonna d. C. -Stenico
Tag3: Stenico - Tuenno
 Ist das realistisch? Falls jmd Verbesserungsvorschläge für die Etappen hat, bin ich gerne ganz Ohr!

Ich werde die Erfahrungen bei diesem Anlauf zeitnah posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (31. Juli 2014)

chinchilla schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> ... da hat sich ja einiges getan!!


Ciao chinchilla,

nicht nur hier, auch auf der "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Runde hat sich seit 2009 einiges getan. 
Beispielsweise kann man jetzt am Ende der langen Abfahrt von Andalo ins Val di Non schon bei Le Seghe auf einem schönen Trail Richtung Sporminore hinüberqueren, vermeidet so zwei Abfahrten und Wiederaufstiege nach Spormaggiore und Maurina, bleibt immer schön über dem Tal, spart sich Höhenverluste und gewinnt enorm an Fahrspaß.
Ein paar Varianten am Rifugio Peller ermöglichen ebenso Spaßgewinn: Passo Forcola bzw. Wanderwege ins Tal (inoffiziell).
Vom Rifugio Graffer zum Monte Spinale rüber gibt's ein paar nette Trails abseits der Schotterstraße.
Ihr seid damals nach dem Bärenpass durchs Val Algone abgefahren, habt somit den Übergang über den Daone-Pass verpasst und den Trail runter nach Ragoli. Solltet ihr nachholen.

Aber konkret zu euren Plänen.
Die DBB in 3 Tagen zu fahren ist schon recht ambitioniert.
Ich hab genau das vor zwei Wochen gemacht und muss sagen: der Spaß bleibt schon ein wenig auf der Strecke, wenn man die Runde unter Zeitdruck durchprügeln muss. Bin mit Gruppe von Molveno über Tuenno aufs Rifugio Peller hochgefahren und war nach 2200 Höhenmetern und dem 14 km langen Schlußanstieg ziemlich platt, zumal vorher schon das hügelige Val di Non den einen oder anderen "strappo" (auf bayrisch würde man sagen: Schnapper) bereithält.
Deine erste Etappe klingt da gleich nochmal härter. Ich würde es so nicht machen wollen, zumal ich um nichts auf der Welt auf die Hüttengeselligkeit im Peller verzichten wollte. Ich war jetzt schon zigmal oben und wenn es einen Wettbewerb um die beste Alpenvereinshütte im gesamten Alpenraum gäbe, das Rif. Peller wäre in meiner Skala gaaaaanz weit oben. Aber das ist sicherlich subjektiv.
Ich hab auch schon mehrfach in MdC übernachtet, von 4-Stern-Hotels bis 2-Stern-Garnis. Kann man machen, ist aber was komplett anderes. Neutraler, nüchterner, anonymer. Noch nicht ausprobiert, aber sicher einen Versuch wert: das neuerbaute Rifugio Vallesinella im gleichnamigen Tal, am Ende der Zubringerstraße zum großen Wanderparkplatz. Von MdC aus knapp 5 km, ganz leicht ansteigend. So einsam wie auf dem Winterbild auf deren Website ist es aber im Sommer nicht.
MdC-Stenico in einem Tag ist kein Hexenwerk, auch nicht, wenn man die Langvariante über den Passo Daone nimmt. Unterkunft?
Stenico-Tuenno in einem Tag ist schon wieder etwas anspruchsvoller, vor allem wegen der vielen oben erwähnten Kurzrampen im Nonstal.

Meine Lieblingsversion der DBB-Runde dauert 4 Tage und nimmt noch die Paganella mit:
1. Andalo - Auffahrt auf die Paganella - Querung des Höhenzugs Richtung Süden - Abfahrt nach Margone und Ranzo, rüber zum Lago Nembia, Molveno, Andalo (bis hier eine geschlossene Runde), weiter auf DBB ins Nonstal bis Spormaggiore oder Sporminore.
2. Nonstal - Tuenno - Rifugio Peller
3. Rifugio Peller - Val di Sole - Dimaro - Val Meldedrio - Passo Campo Carlo Magno - (eventuell: Graffer) - Madonna di Campiglio - Vallesinella
4. Vallesinella - Val Algone - Passo Bregn da l'Ors - Malga Movlina - Passo Daone - Stenico - San Lorenzo in Banale - Molveno - Andalo (ist lang!)
(Tag 1, also die Schleife über die Paganella könnte man auch ans Ende setzen und so nach 3 Tagen spontan entscheiden, ob man diese Runde noch anhängt. Falls nicht, muss man allerdings noch bis Spormaggiore abfahren, wozu sich die Straße anbietet, denn sonst wird die 3. Etappe ziemlich lang).

Marco Albertini, DBB-Guide aus dem Val Rendena, hat auch eine bevorzugte Lieblingsrunde für 3 Tage, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
Er startet in Pinzolo (Val Rendena) mit der Gondel auf den Doss del Sabión. Dort Einstieg über den etwas ausgesetzten Soffio del Vento-Trail runter zum Bärenpass. Ab hier DBB bis etwa Andalo/Spormaggiore. Tag 2: Nonstal bis Rif. Peller. Tag 3: Val di Sole - Madonna di Campiglio und Abfahrt entweder auf der DBB Country nach Pinzolo, oder über Vallesinella und S. Antonio di Mavignola nach Pinzolo. Er verzichtet also zum Schluß auf den Anstieg zum Lago di Valagola und die Schiebepassage zum Bärenpass.

Am besten, Du schaust dir auch mal meinen Trackordner auf Gpsies an.
Hoffe, ich konnte euch ein paar Anregungen geben.Kannst ja mal melden, welche Unterkünfte ihr im Auge habt.

Ciao und viel Spaß!
Marvin


----------



## chinchilla (31. Juli 2014)

Wow Marvin,

das war richtig viel Input! Muss ich mir in Ruhe durchlesen und durchkauen.

Erstmal Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## chinchilla (1. August 2014)

Hallo,

Danke der ausführlichen Anmerkungen von Marvin Dolomiti haben wir die Tour jetzt umgeplant.
- es wird in 4 Etappen gefahren
- Start im Val di Non, je nachdem was die ca. 5-stündige Anreise vom Tag übrig lässt näher an Cles
-  Hüttenübernachtung am Rif. Peller ist bereits gebucht ;-)
- zweite Übernachtung Rif. Vallesinella
- 3. Tag über Bärenpass, und dann soweit das Bike trägt
- evtl. noch ein weiterer Fahrtag mit Paganella

@Marvin Dolomiti: Nochmal Dankeschön!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (6. August 2014)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Hallo Amici,
> 
> ich darf mir erlauben, euch auf eine aussergewöhnliche Brenta-Dolomiten-Veranstaltung hinzuweisen: Vom 17.-19. Juli kann man die "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Tour in Begleitung von vier Musikern machen, die unterwegs mehrere Konzerte geben! Und zwar die Expert-Runde. Übernachtungen und Konzerte am bzw. im Rifugio Peller und Graffer inklusive, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auch spontan Open-Air.
> Die Musiker sind selbst alle begeisterte Biker. Die 3-tägige Tour findet im Rahmen der jährlich stattfindenden Konzertreihe *"I suoni delle Dolomiti - Die Klänge der Dolomiten"* statt.
> ...











Ciao in die Runde,

das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
Vom 17. bis 19. Juli fand heuer im Rahmen der musikalischen Veranstaltungsreihe *"Die Klänge der Dolomiten"* erstmals eine "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Umrundung mit Mountainbikes in Begleitung von Musikern statt.
Es war ein außergewöhnliches Ereignis, bei dem tolle Erlebnisse geteilt und viele Freundschaften geschlossen wurden.
Zwei Teilnehmer aus Dachau bei München, Franz und Markus, waren auch mit von der Partie und sie hatten trotz der Sprachschwierigkeiten ihren Spaß. Und das nicht zu knapp.







Beginnend am Seeufer von Molveno wurde 3 Etappen lang gemeinsam gefahren. Dabei gab es superfitte Teilnehmer, die alles aus eigener Kraft absolvierten, sowie weniger trainierte Gelegenheitsbiker, die abschnittsweise die Dienste des Begleitshuttles, eines Bici-Busses oder einer Seilbahn in Anspruch nahmen, sowie andere, die auf bereitgestellten Pedelecs von Movelo fuhren.

Die vier Musiker fuhren natürlich auch alle auf Bikes mit und gaben unterwegs im Freien an lauschigen Plätzchen improvisierte Konzerte.
Begleitet wurde die Biker-Karawane von fünf Guides der MTB-Schule aus dem Val Rendena, die lokalen Tourismusbüros haben sich auch nicht lumpen lassen und unterwegs Picknickstopps mit lokalen Köstlichkeiten wie Käse, Würsten oder Apfelsaft aus der Region aufgetischt. Das Gepäck wurde logischerweise transportiert.







Auf dem Rifugio Peller, dem ersten Übernachtungsstopp nach einer 2200 Höhenmeter-Etappe durchs Nonstal wurde die 22 Uhr-Hüttenruhe gleich mal gecancelled, weil trotz der Müdigkeit in den Beinen einfach keiner vor den Musikern ins Bett wollte.







Strahlender Sonnenschein an allen drei Tagen. Und unterwegs konnten Elektrobiker und Selbertreter feststellen, dass die jeweils andere Fraktion so unsympathisch nicht ist, wie man vorher hätte vermuten wollen. Die zweite Etappe ging durchs Val di Sole hinauf bis zum Rifugio Graffer. Auch hier wieder versammelte sich nach dem Abendessen alles vor der Hütte, um bei stimmunsgvoller Abendröte auf glühenden Dolomitenzacken den Klängen der Musiker zu lauschen, die einen interessanten Jazzstil entwickelt haben.







Der Abschlußtag führte über den Bärenpass (Genugtuung für die unmotorisierten Biker, zu sehen, was es bedeutet, wenn ein 25 kg schweres E-Bike die Schiebestrecke hochgewuchtet werden muss  ) zur Malga Movlina, wo ein großes Abschlußkonzert vor einigen hundert Zuschauen stattfand, die aus allen Himmelsrichtungen heraufgewandert, -geradelt oder -geritten kamen.







Danach gings noch durchs Val Algone bis Stenico, ehe ein Busshuttle die Teilnehmer wieder zu ihrem Ausgangspunkt nach Molveno zurückbrachte. Fazit: Teilnehmer und Organisatoren waren sich einig, das sollte unbedingt nächstes Jahr wiederholt werden!

Wer sehen will, was er verpasst hat: Hier kann man durch die Fotoauswahl auf Picasa blättern.

Die Movelo-Begleiterin Karin hat ein schönes Urlaubstagebuch im Internet geschrieben.
Der italienische Blogger Leo hat seine Erlebnisse hier zusammengefasst.
Der Zeitungsartikel des Lokaljournalisten Andrea aus Trento und sein Video.

GPS-Track auf gpsies.


----------



## chinchilla (6. August 2014)

Hallo,

da war ja richtig was los bei 'Die Klänge der Dolomiten'!

Bei uns war es die letzten Tage auf der Strecke eher ruhig. Dei Auffahrt zum  Rif. Peller waren eindeutig mehr Autos unterwegs  als Biker!
Da sich die Anreise bis Sonntag Mittag (ziemlich genau 12 Uhr) gezogen hat sind wir anstatt in Andalo etwas weiter oben in Sporminore gestartet und sind zur ersten Übernachtung durchs Val di Non zum Rif. Peller hochgefahren. Der leichte Regen war dabei nicht störend, sondern eher angenehm.

Am zweiten Tag ging es runter ins Val di Sole. Wir haben die Auffahrt zum Rif. Graffer mitgenommen. Einmal sollte man schon oben gewesen sein  Übernachtet haben wir  in einer kleinen Pension in Madonna di Campiglio.

Am dritten Tag fuhren wir erst zu den Wasserfällen kurz nach Madonna d. C. und weiter über den Bärenpass.
Wir haben bis zum Molveno See durchgezogen, einen kurzen Stopp im Supermarkt gemacht und sind weiter nach Andalo.
In Andalo entschieden wir uns nicht die einstündige Fahrt (knapp 300Hm) zum Auto nach Sporminore anzugehen sondern hier eine Unterkunft zu suchen. Am vierten Tag waren wir um 9:00Uhr am Auto und haben bei der Heimfahrt einen Badestopp am Kalterer See eingelegt.

Es war eine traumhafte Tour mit heftigen Anstiegen, knackigen Abfahrten und super Wetter!!
Schee wars!!


----------



## gary.fischer (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

macht es Sinn auf den Monte Peller fahren zu wollen (bzw. hochzuschieben/abzufahren)? Über den Fahrweg im Süden kommt man ja schon auf fast 2100 m (Malga Tassulo). Wie weit kommt man, bis zur Scharte zwischen Monte Peller und Monte Pelleròt? Lohnt sich das vom Ausblick her?

Welche Schwierigkeit hat die Abfahrt vom Monte Peller (S3?)?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (22. Juni 2015)

Verstehe deine Fragen nicht so ganz...
Bis zur Malga Tassula ist es ein Fahrweg, alles davon weg auf den Peller-Rücken ist reine Bergsteigerei.
Der Weg vom Gipfel nach Norden hinunter zur Hütte ist sowohl am Gipfel als auch ab der Hütte als Klettersteig markiert.
Ausblicke sind lohnenswert, Bike mitnehmen hingegen nicht.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. Februar 2016)

Neue Bikekarte für Terme di Comano und Umgebung (Brenta bis Gardasee) erschienen - Info hier:
Zwischen Gardasee und Dolomiten - Infos aus erster Hand


----------



## sto_66 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne diesen Sommer von Male/Dimaro nach Tuenno fahren und dafür die Brenta Bike Expert Strecke über das Rif. Peller nutzen.
Macht das in dieser Richtung Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_ValdiNon (9. Mai 2017)

sto_66 schrieb:


> würde gerne diesen Sommer von Male/Dimaro nach Tuenno fahren und dafür die Brenta Bike Expert Strecke über das Rif. Peller nutzen.
> Macht das in dieser Richtung Sinn?



Kann man machen. 
Mit geringfügigen Abwandlungen, weil die DBB im oberen Bereich vor der Malga Clesera über die Alpweide bergauf nicht fahrbar ist.

Rauf geht's dann für dich so: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/val-di-sole-pejo-e-rabbi/tour-monte-peller/16625635/ , den Abstecher zur Berghütte musst du dann selbständig einbinden.

und runter so: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qvowddpyfgidegio 
(wobei der Part ab dem Laghetto di Verdè technisch anspruchsvoll ist und ohne GPS nicht zu finden.)

Von der steilen Zementrampe runter nach Tuenno rate ich ab.
Möglicherweise ist hier noch was fahrbares für dich drin.

Die schöneren Bergabvarianten vom Monte Peller Richtung Nonstal enden entweder in Mechel oder in Cles.


----------



## sto_66 (9. Mai 2017)

Super! Dankeschön,

schau ich mir mal an. Das sind ja schon ein paar Vaianten zum Runterfahren nach Tuenno. Nachdem an wir an diesem Tag schon einige Hm hinter uns haben werden, suche ich mir wohl eher etwas technisch einfacheres für die Abfahrt raus.


----------



## Bike_ValdiNon (9. Mai 2017)

Ah, ich dachte, du wolltest auf dem Rifugio Peller übernachten.


----------



## sto_66 (10. Mai 2017)

Wäre natürlich schön da oben zu übernachten. Passt aber leider nicht zur Etappeneinteilung.
Wir wollen vom Ultental nach Tuenno und dann weiter über den Monte Gazza nach Arco


----------



## Bike_ValdiNon (10. Mai 2017)

sto_66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen vom Ultental nach Tuenno und dann weiter über den Monte Gazza nach Arco


Das BIKE Transalp Rennen ist vergangenes Jahr auch von Malé über den Monte Peller Bergrücken ins Nonstal (und später weiter ins Etschtal nach Trento). Hier die Etappe.
Deren Abfahrt runter zur DBB-Strecke ist nicht identisch mit meiner weiter oben verlinkten (geringfügige Abweichungen, die man nur als Local kennt und findet).
Hier noch die Verlinkung zu Ralf Glasers aktuell in der BIKE erschienen Trentino Trails Special.
Da ist die Abfahrt vom Rif. Peller auch drin.
Sollte sich also schon was finden lassen für euch, was runter zu Spaß macht.  ;-)


----------



## UncleHo (10. Mai 2017)

Bike_ValdiNon schrieb:


> Hier noch die Verlinkung zu Ralf Glasers aktuell in der BIKE erschienen Trentino Trails Special.


Zu Glaser kann man nur kopfschüttelnd sagen: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten. Alles was Bike angeht ist ja ok, aber lass die Finger vom Historischen. Falsches abgekupfert ohne Recherche, nur noch grauslig. Die angeblich deutschen Ortsnamen sind Ergebnis eines vom Tiroler Volksbund 1905 gestarteten Bestrebung zur Rückverdeutschung eines angeblich nur oberflächlich romanisierten Trentinos. Gedankengut, dass genug Unheil im 20. Jahrhundert angerichtet hat und durch hirnlose Übernahme nicht wieder hoffähig gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sto_66 (11. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Strecken-Optionen!
Da ist auf jeden Fall das Richtige für uns dabei.

Jetzt muss ich leider nur noch bis August warten.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (1. August 2017)

Zwischen Dimaro (Val di Sole) und Madonna di Campiglio verkehrt auch diesen Sommer wieder eine BiciBus-Linie mit Radanhänger.
Infos dazu im Downloadlink im "BiciBus"-Nachbarthread.

Das komplette Fahrplanheft aller BiciBus-Linien gibt's zum Download im Anhang zu diesem Post.


----------



## nubbes0204 (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, wisst ihr, ob es beim Aufstieg zum Rifugio Peller von Cles eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Wasserflaschen aufzufüllen? Nächste Woche will es es mit meinem Sohn angehen (vier Tage)
Besten Dank
Norbert


----------



## isartrails (28. Juni 2021)

nubbes0204 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, wisst ihr, ob es beim Aufstieg zum Rifugio Peller von Cles eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Wasserflaschen aufzufüllen?


Ja, es gibt mehrere Brunnen.
Einen beim Ristorante Al Bersaglio (zu früh), einen auf etwa 1000 m auf dem Weg zur Malga Boiara Bassa, einen an der Malga Boiara Bassa (liegt abseits unterhalb der Straße) und zwei in unmittlebarer Nähe des Wanderparkplatzes am Lago di Verdè (ca. 1660m). Danach gibt es eine Wegkreuzung bei knapp 1700m, die heißt "Fontana Maora", aber ein Brunnen ist mir da nie aufgefallen.
Habe mal einen Track mit den entsprechenden Waypoints gebastelt. Entweder mit dem Smartphone QR-scannen oder den Link anklicken.










						bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					bikerouter.de


----------



## nubbes0204 (28. Juni 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt mehrere Brunnen.
> Einen beim Ristorante Al Bersaglio (zu früh), einen auf etwa 1000 m auf dem Weg zur Malga Boiara Bassa, einen an der Malga Boiara Bassa (liegt abseits unterhalb der Straße) und zwei in unmittlebarer Nähe des Wanderparkplatzes am Lago di Verdè (ca. 1660m). Danach gibt es eine Wegkreuzung bei knapp 1700m, die heißt "Fontana Maora", aber ein Brunnen ist mir da nie aufgefallen.
> Habe mal einen Track mit den entsprechenden Waypoints gebastelt. Entweder mit dem Smartphone QR-scannen oder den Link anklicken.
> 
> ...


Super, vielen Dank für die Mühe und die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Langholz (29. Juni 2021)

sto_66 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde gerne diesen Sommer von Male/Dimaro nach Tuenno fahren und dafür die Brenta Bike Expert Strecke über das Rif. Peller nutzen.
> Macht das in dieser Richtung Sinn?


----------

